# Wall decals for nursery



## mayagreen (Feb 27, 2014)

When i search nursery decoration ideas on internet, i stumble this article on Nursery Wall Decal – Give Your Baby a Great Growing Environment melodyhome. I agree with the author that wall decals are good selection for nursery. It is user-friendly for people without much professional knowledge. Some even are reusable. You can save it for future use when you want to have a fresh look. Compared with wall paint and wallpaper, i prefer wall decals more. Any reliable wall decals recommend to me?


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Look into "Wallies" I think they are called. they have a good selection and lots of kid choices


----------

